# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  Nortel to launch faster network technology

## wise-wistful

Telecoms could immediately quadruple their network capacity
 Nortel Networks Corp. is about to roll out new technology that lets telecom companies immediately quadruple the capacity of their networks to help them cope with a boom in Internet video, high-definition programming and the use of mobile video phones. 
Nortel, North America's biggest maker of telephone equipment, will announce on Wednesday that it plans to offer an optical technology that delivers speeds of 40Gbit/sec. -- about four times as much as today's high-end networking speeds. 
While carriers will be able to quadruple their network speed right away, Nortel said the technology will also provide the foundation to increase capacity even further -- to 100Gbit/sec., as required by growth in "bandwidth-sapping" applications. The current high-end networking speed of 10Gbit/sec. offers enough bandwidth to carry 1,000 high-definition television channels simultaneously. 
Nortel will also announce that Denmark's TDC as well as Neos Networks in the U.K. have purchased the new technology, and that trials with other carriers are currently in progress around the world. 
Nortel is betting that as more and more devices -- aside from computers and mobile phones -- begin connecting to the Internet, bandwidth demand will soar even more, spurring sales. However, the Toronto-based company still continues to struggle with slumping demand for the gear it makes, while contending with stiff competition from Asian rivals and an uncertain economic environment. 
It recently announced it would cut 2,100 jobs, mostly in North America, and move another 1,000 to low-cost locales like China and India. At the end of 2006, it had 32,550 employees. 

Reuters' editing by Rob Wilson.

computerworld

----------

